# Sour cherry jam for JJ



## africanmeat (Dec 25, 2011)

A week ago i made Cherry jam and JJ told me he miss the sour cherry (some old girlfriend or here mother)

so it is the some method like the cherry jamhttp://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/114731/cherry-jam-step-by-step-w-qview

just more work as the sour one are small








My wife works hard































Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 25, 2011)

Very cool thanks you Ahron...JJ


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 26, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Very cool thanks you Ahron...JJ




It is a pleasure


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 26, 2011)

MMMMM cherry jam!

Looks delicious Ahron!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 26, 2011)

I bet the jam is gonna be good but how hard is it to get off your wifes hands.?????


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 26, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> MMMMM cherry jam!
> 
> Looks delicious Ahron!


The sour ones taste yummy but it is a lot of work


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 26, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> I bet the jam is gonna be good but how hard is it to get off your wifes hands.?????


   Thanks no it easy if you wash it all the time


----------

